# Issues with Mobile Phone Contracts



## dannymajor (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi there all,

First post I'm afraid so please bear with me. 

I have been in Jalon, Costa Blanca for just under three months now and I needed to get a mobile ADSL connection for work.

I went to Movistar who told me that I would have no connection in the valley, so I went to Orange who told me I would have a signal, indicating that the Spanish man that had been served before me, who incidently had just left the store, had just such the adsl connection I was asking for and was very happy, so I went ahead and purchased an 18 month unlimited access contract.

I'm not an expert but I am by no means a slouch when it comes to setting up and understanding adsl connections.

So, when I found that most of the time I had no signal and the rest of the time I had a signal that allowed me to load a page in approximately 30 minutes, (extremely slow, needless to say)

I had no option but to go back to the orange store in calpe. When I told them this they said I was now unfortunatley under contract and there was nothing they or I could do.

I am now lumbered with a 720 euro bill over 18 months for an adsl connection I can only use when I'm not at home!

Can any one enlighten me as to what my consumer rights are? PLEASE!

many thanks in advance, Danny Major


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Danny and welcome 

I've friends who have problems with Crappyfonica, they tend to cut out the monkeys and write to the CEO if there are problems with the service they receive. Maybe you should do the same?

Unfortunately, Customer Service in Spain is still in it's infancy!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You can go to the Consumer council, which is a bit like Trading Standards in the UK. If they sold it you for something thats no possible to achieve then there should be sometihing you can do I hope under the “Consumer Protection Legislation and Procedures

Firstly, register your complaint by asking for the “Libro de Reclamaciones” in the shop. Every business open to the public must have one by law.

Once you have filled in the form, you give one copy to the retailer and keep the other two for 10 days to give the retailer an opportunity to reply.

If they do not or you are not satisfied with their reply, you can then forward the appropriate copy to the Consumers Office at the local council where the problem arose, if they do not have one then to the main Consumer office to which the council has to give account.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Web site btw

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DEL CONSUMO


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Firstly, register your complaint by asking for the “Libro de Reclamaciones” in the shop. Every business open to the public must have one by law.
Stravinsky is 100% right, ask for the book first, make sure you get a copy. Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

It's all been said. 

LIBRO DE RECLAMACIONES. wait ten days - Oficina de consumo. 

And here a MORAL : If Telefonica cant be bothered it's pretty much a guaranty - there's no service. VODAFONE does have a good antennae network but mainly where's there's traffic demand. 

Can you see antennae from your house? (with Binos maybe) - if not.......your chances of decent reception are VERY limited. If you can see one - are there many houses to potentially use it?. If so poor bandwidth guaranty. 

ONE THING - IBERDROLA (the power people) are trying hard to push a satellite ADSL solution. It's interesting. My guess is they have LOTS of unused bandwidth on the Sat-Phone set-up that have for wiremen when they're in VERY remote places. No idea of cost though.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Orange non-service*

Hi Danny, 
All of the above are correct that to make an official complaint (and they are then supposed to do something about it - but don't hold your breath as Telefonica have never returned the 'received slip' on our certified letter to them 12 months ago) - Go through the above proceedure (the consumer office in your local town are usually very helpful)... then if no luck - read your Orange contract and write to their own complaints dept (which may also solicit no reply) - there is usually then a 'regulator/outside ombudsman' - who, if they decide Orange are in the wrong - will enforce Orange to put it right. But as Pasanada says - customer service is a foreign word here. 
I just had to write to the CEO of the american division of my car insurance co - as they were messing everything up with our claim at everyturn. (We are still in the 'waiting process' as the offer from the other drivers insurance doesn't even cover my med bills!). By doing this I got the boss of Spanish division dealing with my claim personally!

Re your Orange contract - Usually (by law?) - there has to be a cancellation clause. You will usually have to pay for any equipment/months 'used' - but you can cancel at any time - paying only the min amount? (Sorry if I don't know your contract - sounds as though you might have to pay the full 18 month contract if you cancel - But worth a try!). 
I would also write to the local press and radio where Orange advertise. No one likes bad publicity. 
Can you just cancel your direct debit from your bank? and argue with them later? 
Re a service in your area - have you tried CitrusRed? they are supposed to have radio phones/mob phone tech for internet in campo etc. 
Good luck, sj


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Did you pay by cheque, cash or credit card?

Do credit cards offer you similar protection as in the UK ?

Regards,

Peter


----------



## dannymajor (Sep 5, 2008)

My apologies to all, I had to shoot back off to the UK and never got round to thanking you all for your advice, the outcome was that I managed to get a reduction of contract to the lowest possible which as it happens was a very affordable 6 euros a month.

But this was only after I had made several visits to the store and then finally brought in the artillery (the wife) who gesticulated like a raving banshee until they reduced the cost.

Although 6 euros sounds like a result, and in comparison to what I was going to be paying it is, it is still 6 euros a month for a service I cannot use!

But sometimes you just have to cut your losses, I guess


----------



## RVSINUK (Dec 4, 2008)

dannymajor said:


> . . I managed to get a reduction of contract to the lowest possible which as it happens was a very affordable 6 euros a month.


I believe you said Orange rather than Telefonica were the firm you dealt with? They used to trade as Amena.

4 years ago, they tried to stitch me up on the same deal.

I disputed the costs, which they ignored.

I wrote to them and told them to make amends or I would stop the direct debit, (before the 400 euro bill was paid by the bank)

They didn't respond - I stopped the payment.

Several bills, legal letters and threats PLUS a change of ownership later -

They have given up

Phone companies in Spain will only sign you to a contract if you agree to pay by direct debit.

Invariably, they take the money, then send the bill in the hope that by the time you've checked it and received emergency resuscitation for the heart attack it will be too late to stop the bill payment.

Too Late?

You have upto 15 days from the day the bank made the payment when the bank can recover it.

Just go see your bank manager and insist he do it - after all 6 euros is over a fiver these days!

Meanwhile ALL telefone operators in Spain are the same - RUBBISH, RIP-OFF ROBBERS.


----------



## RVSINUK (Dec 4, 2008)

By the way, I heard from a forum member that the excellent 3 Service is due to launch in Spain.

I use their Broadband / Free Skype Pay as You Go service in the UK, and compared to the dross offered in Spain - It's Brilliant!

Can't wait!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think you mistook what I said about 3 - I have just re-read the thread 

Apologies if I did not make myself clear. 

All will be revealed


----------

